# 2014 Chevy Cruze LT Rattling Noise Coming From Front Passenger Side Wheel



## zivs (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi all, 

first time poster on the forums. I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze LT with 55k on it. Been noticing this issue for a few months now, but it hasn't really gotten considerably bad until recently. I'm hearing a noticeable rattling/clunking noise coming from the front passenger side wheel that in my history with previously owned cars was indicative of a bad strut. Was reading around on the forums and it appears that this might be a pretty common defect with Cruze struts. It happens most often when I am driving on bumpy or rough surfaces and is extremely apparent when hitting a major bump, rut, or pothole. Any advice would be appreciated please and thank you. 

Thanks, 
Zivs


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Sounds like either a bad strut, broken spring or possibly something has come loose in the front suspension. 
It would be a good idea to take the wheel off and inspect your suspension components sooner than later.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Inspect the sway bar links........any looseness will transfer into the car as a rattle or sharp bang.
Same applies if the sway bar mounting bushings are loose although since your car is fairly young I'd be surprised if those rubber bushings were rotted already.

To check, the car must be on ramps or a drive on rack. The front suspension must be a neutral (loaded) condition.
If only one side is lifted the sway bar links will be loaded and even if worn out, no free play will be evident.

Rob


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Just to chime in here, my 2014 is now making a metal on metal clank from the drivers front when hitting potholes. Going over uneven road or speed bumps doesn't do it.

Is there anything else on these that is known to go bad?


----------

